# Poker table



## Barry M (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is a poker table I built last winter.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

That is defiantly one of the nicest looking table I have seen. Excellent work


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool, when do we play?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

What is the outside edge made out of and how did you do it


----------



## Barry M (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments.

Its 3/4" birch cut 4" wide. Using 3M spray adhesive we glued 1" high density foam around the top and outside edge. There seemed to be an abundance of beer cases sitting around so that's what we weighted it down with while the adhesive set (pic 1).

Next we layed down a piece of Whisper vinyl, a type of pleather, that through research seemed to be the best stuff to use. Its very plyable and feels like leather. It took two guys and a lot of streching and a ton of staples. Flipped over it looked like a drum (pic 2).


----------



## Barry M (Sep 21, 2007)

We flipped it back over and cut a square out of the middle, then cut it into strips. This is the only way to do it without ending up with a bunch of wrinkles in your rail (pic 1). It was the hardest part of the whole project, but we just pulled each strip nice and tight one at a time and stapled the heck out of it. Trimmed up the tag ends and the rail was done. 

Its kinda of hard to explain but the 4" wide rail also has another 1 1/2" wide 3/4" lip on the bottom outside edge of it, you can see it in the pic. This lip was originally cut out from around the outside of the race track (pic 2) so now the padded rail sits on top of the racetrack and the lip underneath fits right back into place around the outside of the racetrack.


----------



## Barry M (Sep 21, 2007)

The piece that was cut out from the middle of the racetrack (on the right pic 1) is the playing surface. It got 1/4" pad glued to it similar to a mouse pad and then it got covered with suited casino speed cloth (pic 2). It then pops right back into place. 

The board on the left (pic 1) is the base or underneath of the whole table and was the piece that got the 4" hand rail cut out from it originally. The whole project only used 2 4x8 sheets of 3/4" birch. Plus the padding, cloth, whisper vinyl, and the cup holders. 

I custom built the legs because the customer wanted the table to sit about 4" higher than a standard table so the chair armrests would fit under it (pic 3). You can buy oak poker table legs very similar to these for about $500. This whole project cost $300 in materials and was very fun to do.

We've since replaced the black plasic cupholders with deeper stainless steel ones so now its even sharper looking. I've also cut out another piece of birch the exact same size as the playing surface, finished it with stain and clear coat so now we can pop out the playing surface and put in this piece and use the table to eat on before the big tournament.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Very, Very impressive. What a great project you have completed.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent work Barry. Thanks for showing highlights of the process. I have never done anything like this it's interesting to see how you did it.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

The way poker is so popular on TV these days you could make a living just turning these out. Trust you have a name badge on the table somewhere to let folks know who you are.
best wishes,
johnep


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

Dont know if this not alowed but as another member who builds poker table and has slod a few if anyone is interested here a good site for table building info.

http://scottkeen.com/forum/

Injoy


----------



## Barry M (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Mike

Its funny that you post that link because that is the board that I lurked on for awhile and gathered all my information to build my table. I actually flirted with the idea of selling the poker tables and still may someday. The biggest problem I saw with selling nationwide is the shipping methods and costs.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Barry M said:


> Here is a poker table I built last winter.


 
Barry, can you give us the source for your foam and clothe materials?
I am definitly interested in building this table.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

woodman42 said:


> Barry, can you give us the source for your foam and clothe materials?
> I am definitly interested in building this table.:thumbsup:


 
Heres a good source online great customer service :thumbsup: 

www.yourautotrim.com


----------



## Barry M (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike is on it man. www.yourautotrim.com is the site where I got my 1/4" playing surface padding, 1" high density foam for the rail, the suited casino speed cloth, and the Whisper faux vinyl for the rail. Just make sure on the 1" padding and vinyl that you get a large enough piece to go all the way around so you don't have any seams. I ordered the 54" X 108" to achieve this, you end up wasting a lot but its worth it to have a nice clean look with no seams. You don't want to piece together the foam underneath either because you will be able to see it through the vinyl. My table has the royal blue suited cloth and cerulean colored vinyl on the rail.

Here is another site I got ideas and information from.
http://www.homepokertourney.com/tables_build.htm

Here are the legs I was going to buy before custom building my own. These look like good solid oak legs and they are standard poker table height.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10783&cookietest=1

Here is where I got the original black jumbo drink holders 
www.smackdogg.com 

Then we went with some jumbo stainless steel ones for the heck of it and they look so much better. What ever kind you get its definitely worth it to go with the jumbo size. Here is the link to those cup holders and also if you click on the customize button up top and launch the customizer, you can see all different kinds of racetrack, rail, playing surface, and cup holder color combos. I spent hours playing around on this thing. Good luck
http://www.pimpmypoker.com/store/ssteelbrasscups.html


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

That was a really well planned project, and very nicely done.


----------

